# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Sustanon 250/10 weeks --- Is Nolva enough for PCT?

## matsui

Hey!

I just started a 10 week cycle of Sust250. I have a bottle of letro here from a friend as well as a bottle of nolvadex . As I understand, the letro is not necessary for this cycle. 
Would it be enough to run Nolva at 40/20/20/20 for PCT? 
Any advise I highly appreciated  :Smilie:  

Thanks guys!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Use Letro as a last resort.
Stack your PCT if this is your first time.

Also, post your stats as others probably won't remember you from previous threads you've made.

----------


## supersetman

I like using clomid and nolva for pct. Letro is very strong and should only be used if you are seeing signs of gyno. If you need an ai to help control water weight, and keep gyno away, then go with exemestane or liquidex during your cycle.

----------


## D7M

^Agreed. Do not use letro in pct. 

I see no point in crushing estrogen in the absence of androgens, especially when you're trying to recover. 

Anyway, yes, nolva only pct will be fine. 

I've used nolva only for pct and recover just fine before.

----------


## matsui

See, that is what I have heard. Many people supposedly recover just fine from doing Nolva without Clomit, that's why I wondered.
What would you run Nolva at after cycle? It should be started 3 weeks after last injection, right? 

If I have to do Clomid and Nolva for better recovery, what would I run those at? 

Here's my stats: 
24-6"2-211 Pounds, going to run Sustanon 250, twice weekly, Dbol as a 3 week kick start.

----------


## teddykgb29

I like to use both liquid clomid and nolva for 4 weeks 

clomid 70/35/35/35
nolva 40/20/20/20

----------


## jcut

Help please !!! for my PCT how do i take the nolvadex

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Read the PCT stickies..

----------

